# '41 Huffman $1200.00 FB



## Beads (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/

Not mine.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2018)

Beads said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/
> 
> Not mine.



Killer deal, thanks for sharing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2018)

@Dan the bike man


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2018)

@npence


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 21, 2018)

I saw this. Trying not to buy


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 21, 2018)

I guess he's taking bid on it... no thanks!


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 21, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I guess he's taking bid on it... no thanks!



Yeah, price jumped 200 as soon as there was interest...still a great deal but not to me...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2018)

I clicked on the link. Am I the only one not seeing this?


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 21, 2018)

He probably pulled it...nate was going after it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 22, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I guess he's taking bid on it... no thanks!



It opened for me?


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I clicked on the link. Am I the only one not seeing this?




I believe you have to be a member of the fb group that it's posted in, in order for the link to work. I couldn't see it either.
Could someone please copy and paste the pics?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I believe you have to be a member of the fb group that it's posted in, in order for the link to work. I couldn't see it either.
> Could someone please copy and paste the pics?




No, I'm a member of this group. I see a '43 Huffman... @Robertriley


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> No, I'm a member of this group. I see a '43 Huffman... @Robertriley



The only Huffman I see is $2500


----------



## Beads (Apr 22, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> The only Huffman I see is $2500



Looks like it is gone off the site. Nate replied to the add. So hopefully it is in his collection.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 22, 2018)

Don't have Facebook I am a caber can somebody post a pic of this thing so I can see what the fuss is all about thank you


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2018)

It was posted in a couple groups. That particular posting turned into a bidding war tho a price had already been set.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

What kind of Huffman was it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> What kind of Huffman was it?



Longtank


----------



## stezell (Apr 22, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> What kind of Huffman was it?



Here's a pic Chris. I messaged the D bag then he asked what about doing $1,400. I never responded after that.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

stezell said:


> Here's a pic Chris. I messaged the D bag then he asked what about doing $1,400. I never responded after that.
> View attachment 793315



That's worthy of a bidding war.


----------



## stezell (Apr 22, 2018)

I think he didn't realize what he had until he posted it and started getting offers for more or he was just fishing.


----------



## stezell (Apr 22, 2018)

I think he didn't realize what he had until he posted it and started getting offers for more or he was just fishing.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow! Great bike


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2018)

Here is the first image the guy posted:


----------

